# Opinions on supplements while using AAS !!



## Doctor-juice (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey this post is for the guys that know what they are doing !!
No beginners please !!

I would like to compile a list of the required vitamins and supplements
one should take while using steroids... Please explain what supplements and vitamins and why one should take them and also any personal experiences regarding how they have helped !!

This will help alot of the new guys including myself !!
Thanks in advance for responding guys ....


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 24, 2009)

Doctor-juice said:


> Hey this post is for the guys that know what they are doing !!
> No beginners please !!
> 
> I would like to compile a list of the required vitamins and supplements
> ...



I don 't really know where to start! There are a number of supplements that are useful for all different types of cycles and/or individuals. I will list many but for most only a few would be needed. A good start is a decent multi-vit. Ideally a superdosed one if your very active and train hard. At the moment I am taking them seperately but will change to lower the amount of pills I take (too much at times). Vit C and a B complex are excellent for most. They are both water soluble so you can take throughout the day without worrying about taking too much. I just take 1 timed release B complex and about 3-6 500mg vit c throughout the day. I use a special patented vit c called ester c as it is ligher on the stomach. B vits are great for stress and indigestion (high protein/carb diets) amongst many things. Vit c is a anti oxidant, supports the immune system, aids collagen formation, anti-stress and a natural laxative.

All other vits excluding P (A, D, E and K) are fat soluble so you have to watch your intake more. I just take 1 pill that combines selenium, a, c and e in the morning.

Fish oils are excellent. A multi vit and a fish oil should be your first choices imo. Fish oils are an excellent source of omega 3. Flaxseed oil is also great as that contains omega 3, 6 and 9. I take 1 of each per day (sometimes 2). A great product to get to cover all bases is Udo's oil. That contains flax seed oil, sunflower seed oil, sesame seed oil, coconut oil, evening primrose oil and lecithin etc.

As many gear uses are stressing out their livers a good liver protector is a must. I take milk thistle all year round. Synthergine from synthetek is a great product to take every so often. I sometimes add dandelion root and artichoke to my milk thistle if I want to 'detox'.

Before I go the gym I take a NO expander or sometimes just arginine alone. Arginine is one of my fave products. It improves circulation (precursor for the synthesis of nitric oxide), stimulates the release of GH, can decrease blood pressure, increases lean muscle and immune function and reduces healing time of injuries etc etc. Arginine is the main ingredient in most herbal sexual aids so as a result it can also bring other benefits (due to the circulation).

After the gym I take a protein powder with lots of glutamine and HMB and some vit c. Added to that I will take an acai capsule as it is a very strong anti-oxidant. I take alot of anti-oxidants through the day but most after my training session. Milk thistle is an anti oxidant for the liver so I take one then too. Alpha lipoic acid is a good anti o for the muscles and aids the absorption of creatine so I usually have that when I am using creatine. I have just started using kre-alkalyn creatine which is very useful.

Co-enzyme Q10 is another very useful product that brings many health benefits. It converts food into energy, is hypotensive so great for blood pressure, strengthens gums and is another anti-o. I usually take 4 30mg caps (120mg) before I train. If I don't train I just take 60mg in the day.

Bromelain is another supplement I take now. It is a protein digester so anyone on a high protein diet should look into bromelain (Pineapple enzyme). The are others such as Papaya (papain) but bromelain is superior. Many digestive enzyme products contain many compounds but they are usually at very low doses. You should look for 500mg bromelain tabs. I usually take about 3 per day with my larger protein meals.

As you can see I take lots of supplements but I am currently lowering the numbers. Although I feel great and they have caused me no problems whatsoever. I just want to try and lower my intake and start using more natural means. As mentioned above acai is very good. It contains B1, B2, B3, C, E etc etc. I noticed higher energy levels when I started that too. I take a few more supplements. I will list some useful supps below and explain why they are good for gym users.

Magnesium- Vital for nerve and muscle function, supports heart health, works with calcium and is involved in energy production.

L-Carnitine- Assist breakdown of stored fats, prevents excessive lactic acid build-up, aids circulation, increases oxygen uptake and improves heart function etc. Great when you are cutting but can be used at all times.

Celedrin- Anti-inflammatory, promotes joint lubrication.

Potassium- Regulates water balance and supprts nerve and muscle function.

Chromium- Helps maintain blood sugar balance, metabolises sugars and fats and aids the absorption of amino acids into muscle cells.

CLA- Maintains- health fat to lean body mass ratio, supports immune system and lowers cholesterol.

Tribulus- Increases testosterone levels and enhances enery levels. I always take this after a cycle to aid recovery. Try and get protodioscin. That is the active ingredient in tribulus. Therefore it is much stronger and really helps matters post cycle.

Creatine- Promotes maximum power, speeds recovery times, improves protein synthesis, muscle volumising and buffers lactic acid build-up.

Taurine- Helps regulate heartbeat, reduces exercise-related muscle damage and controls fluid balance.

Ginseng- Adaptogen (helps your body cope with change), stimulant, mood raiser and immune supporting.

Glucosamine- Repairs and rebuilds cartilage and is anti-inflammatory so can be useful to people who do heavy lifting.

Pycnogenol- Anti-oxidant, anti-allergy, anti inflammatory, anti wrinkle but most important it aids the absorption of arginine.

Horny goat weed- Aphrodisiac and has testosterone-like effects

Green Tea- Lowers cholesterol, supports immune fucntion, anti-bacterial, anti-oxidant. diuretic and aids fat metabolism. This is a great supplement for all year but especially good for when you are cutting.

Guarana- Adaptogenic, stimulant, diuretic, increases metabolism and is a astringent.

Rhodiola Rosea- Adaptogen, promotes muscle oxygenation, lactic acid balancing and promotes brain oxygenation.

Hawthorn- Heart tonic, cholesterol reducing, strengthens heart muscle and can aid energy in the gym. I take hawthorn in some of my stronger cycles as it also helps with blood pressure (increases it if low or lowers it if high).

Lycopene- Anti oxidant

Saw Palmetto- Prostatic anti-inflammatory. This can be useful in blocking the conversion of test to DHT.

Kelp- Thyroid stimulating and promotes health of hair and nails

HMB- Aids protein synthesis, increases muscle size and strength, improves functioning of immune system, lowers blood cholesterol and promotes fat burning.


The list is very long but just gives an insight to some decent supplements. There are some very useful supplements out there you just have to pick them carefully and see what works best for you. I have tried all of the above and have found all useful for numerous reasons. Added to a cycle they can improves all areas dramatically. I manage a health food/supplement shop so I deal with all the above on a daily basis. That was long haha


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 24, 2009)

Doctor-juice said:


> Hey this post is for the guys that know what they are doing !!
> No beginners please !!
> 
> I would like to compile a list of the required vitamins and supplements
> ...



I still use WHEY, MULTI VITAMIN/MINERAL while on cycle but things like
NO2,,CREATINE I use during OFF periods for an extra boost.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 25, 2009)

There are many more but I missed out one of my main supplements I use. I take ZMA or sometimes just zinc before I go to bed. Really good for almost everything. Good for recovery, repair, immune system, testosterone levels etc.

So yeah a good protein powder(s), vitargo or waxy maize starch, multi-vit, omega 369, glutamine and arginine. 

For my off periods creatine is a fav. Tribulus, maca, yohimbe, ginseng and fenugreek can be useful amongst others.


----------



## J4CKT (Mar 16, 2010)

Post workout Glutamine can really help with recovery - Synthetek is now back in stock and is very high quality.


----------



## ronymelson (Apr 20, 2010)

Fish oils are excellent. A multi vit and a fish oil should be your first choices Fish oils are an excellent source of omega 3. Flaxseed oil is also great as that contains omega 3, 6 and 9. I take 1 of each per day (sometimes 2). A great product to get to cover all bases is Udo's oil. That contains flax seed oil, sunflower seed oil, sesame seed oil, coconut oil, evening primrose oil and lecithin etc.As many gear uses are stressing out their livers a good liver protector is a must. I take milk thistle all year round. Synthesizer from synthetic is a great product to take every so often. I sometimes add dandelion root and artichoke to my milk thistle if I want to 'detox'.I want to know more of detailed information.


----------

